# MK4 R32 Golf- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Having detailed my first Mk5 R32 last week, here.
I had the pleasure today of this Mk4 R32, another first for me also,
Booked in for a 1 day enhancement/correctional detail on what was to be a grey and miserable day but dry nevertheless.

















































Firstly the vehicle was pre-foamed using BH Autofoam, whilst this was dwelling and working it's magic, attention was payed to the alloys, arches and tyres using Megs Super degreaser and various brushes,
Shuts and trim cleaned using a soft detailing brush and Megs APC,


























Autofoam dwelling and breaking down soiling,










Pressure rinsed of, followed by a 2nd weaker mix to lubricate the surface, then washed in the usual manner TBM with Megs Shampoo+ and [email protected] sponges, rinsed and clayed whilst wet using Megs mild clay and last touch as a lubricant, lastly re-rinsed and dried using Uber plush towels,










General defects,





































Started of with a combination of the new Menzerna 203s on a Visomax combination pad, unfortunately after two hits this was having little effect on the rock hard VAG paint, after trying various other approaches I settled upon 3m Fast-cut on a Megs cutting pad (purple), this required several sets of passes on each panel, working up gradually to 1800rpm and back down to 1200rpm for final passes,

Pre-finishing polish,










50/50,










Complete,










Rear lights de-swirled using a 100mm ccs pad and IP 3.02,

















With the cutting stage complete, the vehicle was re-rinsed to remove dusting and dried once again, this was then followed up with Clearkote red & vanilla moose mix and a 3m finishing pad to refine the finish and prepare for wax,





































Exhausts and brightwork polished using Britemax metal duo, 2 part polish and sealeant,

















Arches and plastic trim dressed with Megs all seasons,
Alloys sealed using Opti-seal and tyres dressed with Blackfire gel,










Paintwork waxed using Swissvax Best of Show, glass cleaned using DG glass polish on a AG palm applicator, residue buffed of and a final wipedown using Z-8,

*Results.*

































































































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcome & appreciated as always.:thumb:


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Rob
Hope you are well?
Cracking job as ever and best colour in those too!
Looks like it's still wet.
:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

What a stunning turn out! Deep Blue Pearl is a great colour when in perfect condition! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a lovely R32 - has to be my fav MKIV variant. Fantastic finish as well. I bet the owner was delighted :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

very nice indeed Rob


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Like a brand new car!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice work Rob:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job there Rob :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I was looking forward to this one. That looks amazing.

How long did it take you?

Any interior work?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Mk4 R32*

Hi Rob,

As always, a stunning transformation & now :doublesho like a show car:thumb:

A very happy customer I hope:thumb:

Drop you a PM if I may

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Cracking work as usual Rob, that looks so wet and glossy.

Paul


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> I was looking forward to this one. That looks amazing.
> 
> How long did it take you?
> 
> Any interior work?


Thanks Jim, booked in for a 1 day correction, basically what's possible in a day in regards to defect removal, most correctional details are booked in over 2-3 days now at my premises, just for the sake of my sanity if nothing else.
Basically spent 8 hrs constant, got used to it over the years and just make good use of the time being constructive.
Just an exterior detail, no interior or engine.:thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> As always, a stunning transformation & now :doublesho like a show car:thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, of course mate.:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

very nice job that


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

love these cars :thumb:

real good work


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks fantastic.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That makes me miss mine now - looks great and blue is the best colour


----------



## blue32 (Mar 12, 2009)

yetizone said:


> What a lovely R32 - has to be my fav MKIV variant. Fantastic finish as well. I bet the owner was delighted :thumb:


Yes I am,:thumb:

I'm really pleased with the results. Rob has done an excellent job, the car looks factory fresh, I think I'll be spending a lot of time on here learning how to keep it looking that good.

Thanks

Kieran.
:wave:


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

This car in this colour has been one I've lusted over since it's release and will probably remain so until such time as I can afford to buy, run and insure one.

Notice the AMD and a ring sticker, what tinkering has gone on under the bonnet then?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! Colour really fits the car, and still one of the best sounding V6 on the road!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Stunning finish!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Top job. DBP looks so good when its polished properly.
Ive just sold my Corrado VR6 and will be getting a MK4 32 later in the year. Cant wait.


----------



## blue32 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich00p said:


> This car in this colour has been one I've lusted over since it's release and will probably remain so until such time as I can afford to buy, run and insure one.
> 
> Notice the AMD and a ring sticker, what tinkering has gone on under the bonnet then?


It has a stage II VF supercharger with Milltek tubular manifolds, sports cats and cat back system. All of this adds up to 330bhp and 270-280ft/lb and a really big smile when I put my foot down :driver:.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

blue32 said:


> Yes I am,:thumb:
> 
> I'm really pleased with the results. Rob has done an excellent job, the car looks factory fresh, I think I'll be spending a lot of time on here learning how to keep it looking that good.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kieran, glad your pleased with the outcome and your business is much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Love it, where in Essex are you, Im from Grays, but that looks like Ilford by the looks of the houses. Do you have full leather?, If you ever want to sell her let me know.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice love the colour!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Love it, where in Essex are you, Im from Grays, but that looks like Ilford by the looks of the houses. Do you have full leather?, If you ever want to sell her let me know.


I'm from the Grays area, but the owner is Sth London area.
Will let Kieran give you details about his car though.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Rob, I will be in touch soon once I have a bit more disposable cash for the detail you will be doing. I live on College Avenue off Bradleigh Avenue, the back part of Grays the Blackshots end.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Lovely work Rob, You really bought out the best in that colour, it look superb in the final pics.:thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

stunning job


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Rich00p said:


> Notice the AMD and a ring sticker, what tinkering has gone on under the bonnet then?


if its whose I think it is we fitted a blower to it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

blue32 said:


> It has a stage II VF supercharger with Milltek tubular manifolds, sports cats and cat back system. All of this adds up to 330bhp and 270-280ft/lb and a really big smile when I put my foot down :driver:.


doh should of read the whole thread!

I thought it was yours when I saw the sticker and the AFR gauge through the window!

Ive never seen your car so clean Kieran  looks great!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I take it, it is Kieren off R32OC too. WEll done mate Im loving it, Im blistex from the site. You did a video of yourself going round the ring didnt you? If you get a chance can you link me it as I cant deem to find it


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> if its whose I think it is we fitted a blower to it


Ahh I didn't know you guys did that sort of stuff, Im only up the road from your old place in Bicester and never actually got around to getting mine mapped lol

wow, an all round R32 beast here.. awesome, just awesome stuff


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Its not been trouble free for Kieren though. Im not sure if AMD do the VF's conversions still, they just fitted it for him.

Rich, you have kept it standard this long with AMD on your doorstep. You are patient. Is your a MK4 too? get it mapped and a Milltek non Res exhaust and an air filter, and it will transform her. It wont add any big power, but it will be more responsive and sound amazing. You know when you are out and about and you hear a car and you just have to turn around and look, and it ends up being an Aston or something. Well thats what the R almost sounds like with the exhaust, makes the hair on the back of your hair stand up, and you can ever stop grinning, its addictive. It not a boy racer sound, more a deep supercar sound.


----------



## blue32 (Mar 12, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> doh should of read the whole thread!
> 
> I thought it was yours when I saw the sticker and the AFR gauge through the window!
> 
> Ive never seen your car so clean Kieran  looks great!


Thanks Ben, :thumb: I'll get it the gauge fitted properly one day. I'll probably see you tomorrow at the UK-MKIVS RR day.



nicks16v said:


> I take it, it is Kieren off R32OC too. WEll done mate Im loving it, Im blistex from the site. You did a video of yourself going round the ring didnt you? If you get a chance can you link me it as I cant deem to find it


Yep it's me, I did get some video from the R32OC Nurburgring trip in November, but never posted it, it must be someone else you are thinking of.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

blue32 said:


> Thanks Ben, :thumb: I'll get it the gauge fitted properly one day. I'll probably see you tomorrow at the UK-MKIVS RR day.
> 
> Yep it's me, I did get some video from the R32OC Nurburgring trip in November, but never posted it, it must be someone else you are thinking of.


I must be losing my mind lol sorry. How is the charger going now? From what I remember you had oil return issues didnt you? and was down on power with the AMD chip. Did you get it all sorted out?


----------



## blue32 (Mar 12, 2009)

It’s all fixed now, I had problems due to a cracked oil seal, it had to go back to the USA to be fixed. 
It’s going back on AMD’s rolling road tomorrow, to see what it makes now it’s all fixed.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

blue32 said:


> Thanks Ben, :thumb: I'll get it the gauge fitted properly one day. I'll probably see you tomorrow at the UK-MKIVS RR day.


Na ya won't mate. I try to avoid working weekends, they are bad for your health :lol: :lol:

good luck for tomorrow.

If Petes clutch gets done today you should come second. If not you should have the biggest power of the day :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Has to be the best colour for an R32, looks stunning.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Job loved it when you put the pics next to each other at the top. Makes it so much easier to compare!


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

nicks16v said:


> Its not been trouble free for Kieren though. Im not sure if AMD do the VF's conversions still, they just fitted it for him.
> 
> Rich, you have kept it standard this long with AMD on your doorstep. You are patient. Is your a MK4 too? get it mapped and a Milltek non Res exhaust and an air filter, and it will transform her. It wont add any big power, but it will be more responsive and sound amazing. You know when you are out and about and you hear a car and you just have to turn around and look, and it ends up being an Aston or something. Well thats what the R almost sounds like with the exhaust, makes the hair on the back of your hair stand up, and you can ever stop grinning, its addictive. It not a boy racer sound, more a deep supercar sound.


no, I have a passat PD130 TDi estate :wall:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Rob, I will be in touch soon once I have a bit more disposable cash for the detail you will be doing. I live on College Avenue off Bradleigh Avenue, the back part of Grays the Blackshots end.


No problem mate 5 mins from me, look forward to it.:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont know if you know, but our neighbour owns the cardrome in Hornchurch, he has some nice cars, and also a model T Ford in one of the garages, when I can afford you to come down, you should definately get yourself round there. Some of the cars he has had are amazing. A strange sight for Grays lol


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

X celent job looks better than new ,i am loving clearkote products topped with swissvax.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful work, car looks perfect, thanks for letting us see it


----------

